# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων

## jk21

σε καποιο παλιοτερο θεμα ειχα διατυπωσει τις επιφυλαξεις μου στη διατροφη των ψιττακοειδων με pellets ,αποδεχομενος μονο καποια που οι πρωτες τους υλες προερχονταν απο οργανικες καλλιεργειες

δημοσιευσεις σαν τις παραατω με εκαναν να εχω αυτες τις επιφυλαξεις

απο αρθρο του     http://www.fao.org/       παγκοσμιου οργανισμου των ηνωμενων εθνων για τα αγροτικα προιοντα και τα τροφιμα

http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5036e/x5036E0b.htm

Mycotoxins may be produced on bay, cereals, pastures, or fodder, or may be present in constituents used *in the manufacture of meals or pelleted animal diets.*  Some animal diets, especially those containing grain or nuts, may  contain several toxigenic species of mould, which may produce a number  of mycotoxins having different toxic or pharmacological properties. 

ESTROGENIC MYCOTOXINS
F-2 Toxin (Zearalenone)
Sources:
*Corn*/Oats/Barley/Wheat/Sorghum(both fresh and
stored)/Moldy hay*/Pelleted commercial feed high moisture corn*

http://www.plannedparrothood.com/articles/mold.html

*After pellets were introduced as a   replacement for seed mixes, there was a significant rise in PDD, gout,   and fatty liver disease*. I believe this rise in PDD was due to the   constant flood of chemicals through birds' bloodstreams. Gout  incidences  may have been caused by the high protein levels in the  pellets. Healthy  livers may have been compromised by the chemicals  and/or mycotoxins  that bind to the liver.


http://www.fluffies.org/en/parrot-an...nts-vt218.html

σε ολα αυτα ηρθε να προστεθει και αυτο το κατατοπιστικοτατο αρθρο που μου θυμισε μια καλη μου φιλη

http://www.holisticbirds.com/pages/p...rition0202.htm

διαβαστε το αναλυτικα ,αξιζει και θα καταλαβετε,οτι  ισως  πρεπει να δειτε με πιο κριτικη σκεψη την αποψη οτι μια διατροφη με pellets ειναι πραγματι ολοκληρωμενη....

----------


## PAIANAS

Αντίστοιχα υπάρχουν pellets και για καναρίνια -ιθαγενή ,με περόμοιες ενστάσεις ως προς την ωφελιμότητα ,την ποιότητα και την αποδοχή τους από τα πουλιά . Γνώμη μου ,όποια τροφή είναι πολύ επεξεργασμένη πρέπει να αποφεύγεται, ανεξάρτητα τι γράφει στη σύσταση ..Εδώ δημιουργηήσαμε τρελλές αγελάδες ,γριπιασμένους χοίρους ,μωρά μεγαλωμένα με γάλα μελαμίνης ..στα πουλιά θα κολλήσουμε ?

----------


## jk21

ομολογω οτι τα πελλετς για παπαγαλους στη συσταση δεν γραφουν συνηθως το πολλα αγνωστα περιεχοντα στο νοημα του << bakery products >> των αυγοτροφων αλλα οταν βλεπω σημαντικες εταιριες παραγωγης πελλετς   πχ η ζουπρημ  
http://www.naturechest.com/avianentres.html

να εχουν σαν βασικα υλικα το καλαμποκι και τη σογια (που δεν εχουν σχεση με το φυσικο διαιτολογιο των ψιττακοειδων σε σχεση με αλλους σπορους που δινουν και κεινοι αλευρα ,συν αποξηραμενα φυτα και φρουτα (που δεν εχουν την ιδια αξια με τα φρεσκα ) και προσθηκη συνθετικων βιταμινων (λογικη τελικα αναγκη) ,κατανοω πληρως το νοημα του τελευταιου αρθρου στο οποιο ποαρεπεμψα .οπως και του φοβους του νικου αν σκεφτουμε οτι τα τρια πιο μεταλλαγμαν φυτικα ειδη στον πλανητη ειναι η σογια,το καλαμποκι και η ελαιοκραμβη...

----------


## kaveiros

Εγώ σταμάτησα να αγοράζω pellets. Κάποιες τροφές έχουν μέσα κομμάτια, αλλά συσκευασίες μόνο με  πέλλετς δεν ξαναπήρα γιατί απ την αρχή δε μου άρεσε η ιδέα να τρώνε τα πουλιά τροφές που δε μπορώ να δω τι είναι και επίσης...δεν τα τρώνε. Δοκίμασα σε τουλάχιστον 10 πουλιά και δε τα τρώνε με εξαίρεση ένα είδος pellets το οποίο ψιλοτσιμπούσαν αλλά κι αυτό το σταμάτησα. Έλεγε ότι έχει μέσα μείγμα σπόρων κτλ, πράγματα που έτσι κι αλλιώς τρώνε τα πουλιά στην φυσική τους μορφή. Το ότι επι μήνες αρνήθηκαν να τα φάνε...εμένα μου αρκεί.

----------


## jk21

τα pellets εχουν εισαχθει στη διατροφη των πουλιων για να αναπληρωνουν αναγκες υποτιθεται των πουλιων στην αιχμαλωσια που προκυπτουν απο οχι ισοσταθμισμενο διαιτολογιο φυσικων τροφων που τους δινουμε .σιγουρα ο καθενας δεν ειναι παντοτε σωστα ενημερωμενος ωστε να κανει ισοσταθμισμενη σωστη φυσικη διατροφη και ισως εχουν νοημα σαν συμπληρωμα αν το πουλι δεν τρωει ποικιλια φυσικων τροφων και ενα καλο μιγμα σπορων αλλα ειναι σε μια διαιτα βασισμενη μονο σε σπορους και ισως σε καποιους μονο απο αυτους .βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο να εμπιστευομαστε pellets απο εταιριες που θα μπορουσαν να τα κανουν με υλικα εστω αφυδατωμενα στα οποια εχουν προστεθει συνθετικα πληρη συμπληρωματα (που ετσι κι αλλιως γινετε σε ολα τα pellets ) αλλα επιλεγουν να τα κανουν με αποκλειστικη χρηση καλαμποκαλευρου και σογιαλευρου που δεν εινα βασικη φυσικη τροφη των παπαγαλων .... μηπως πισω απο αυτο κρυβεται η αναγκη τους για σπρωξιμο της τεραστιας παραγωγης του στην αμερικανικη ηπειρο οπου καλλιεργουνται τα γνωστα υβριδια της μοσαντο; για μενα η πιο σιγουρη (αν και οχι 100% αν και εκει δεν υπαρχουν σωστοι κρατικοι ελεγχοι ) ειναι η χρηση οργανικων pellets σαν συμπληρωμα ,γιατι θεωρητικα οι πρωτες υλες τους εχουν πιο αυστηρο ελεγχο για την προελευση τους .το καλο ειναι οτι στα pellets αναγραφονται  οι <<θεωρητικα >> πρωτες υλες ,ενω σε αντιστοιχα σκευασματα πχ των καναρινιων (αυγοτροφες ) πρεπει να μαντεψουμε εμεις τι κρυβεται πισω απο τα <<προιοντα αρτοποιιας >> και τα << egg products >> γιατι ετσι αναφερονται οι βασικες πρωτες υλες και οχι σαν αυγο ή σαν σιταλευρο (ισως βεβαια  απλα να μην ειναι το σιταλευρο η πρωτη υλη τους αλλα η πρωτη υλη για να γινουν τα << προιοντα αρτοποιας >> ... οταν αυτα παρασκευαστηκαν ... ελπιζω να καταλαβατε ...

ομως δεν ξερω πως μια τροφη σαν τα pellets οταν ανοιξει η συσκευασια παραμενει και παλι ισοσταθμισμενη οταν καθε λιποδιαλυτη βιταμινη τους και καθε λιπαρο οξυ συντομα χανει την αξια του και δεν ξερω πχ με πιο τροπο εχουν ισοσταθμισει μεσα τους την αναγκη καθε παπαγαλου και του λευκου και του αδυνατου και του παχουλου και του αρρωστου και ....

δεν ξερω επισης για πιο λογο και αν ειναι τυχαιο οτι συνηθως αυτα που μενουν και δεν γινονται συχνα αποδεκτα απο τα γευματα παπαγαλων και καναρινιων ειναι τα pellets και ρουπσεν αντιστοιχα ... τυχαιο; δεν νομιζω ... 

θα ηταν εθελοτυφλια να μην αποδεχομουν πληρως μια ετοιμη τροφη στην εποχη που ζουμε .οχι την αποδεχομαι αλλα μονο σαν μικρο συμπληρωμα της διατροφης των πουλιων ,επιλεγμενη με τα αυστηροτερα κριτηρια οσο και αν ειναι αντιοικονομικα (δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ιδιοκτητη ενος τετοιου πτηνου που δινει πολλες φορες 100αδες ευρω για την αγορα του και για γιατρους  να τσιγκουνευεται και να μην αγοραζει οργανικα τετοια σκευασματα )  και με ταυτοχρονη χορηγηση φυσικων τροφων αλλα και τροφων με αντιστοιχη σχεδον μορφη σαν τα ζυμαρικα της ΣΙΣΣΥ ( δεν βαζω λινκ οποιος ενδιαφερεται για τα πουλακια του θα επρεπε ηδη να τα εχει βρει εδω μεσα ) αλλα και ενος πλουσιου μιγματος σπορων 

ή και συνταγων σαν αυτες
http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/drecipes.htm



επισης παραθετω μερικα αρθρακια προς σκεψη που αναφερονται στο θεμα


http://www.holisticbird.org/pages/dpelletdebates.htm

http://www.holisticbirds.com/pages/foodpp1002.htm

----------


## mariakappa

ορμωμενη απο τα αρθρα του δημητρη αφιερωσα το σαββατοκυριακο σε διαδυκτιακη ερευνα γιατι η διατροφη των "μικρων" μου ηταν κατι που με απασχολουσε παντα.δεν ηταν η πρωτη φορα βεβαια που το εψαχνα αλλα καθε φορα που τελειωνε η αναζητηση, οσο πιο πολλα διαβαζα τοσο περισσοτερο μπερδευομουν.νομιζω τωρα οτι μαλλον αποφασισα..
λοιπον οσον αφορα τα πελλετς διαβασα σε ενα site που εμπιστευομαι πολυ, www.avianweb.com ,οτι τα πελλετς κανουν κακο στα πουλια εκτος απο τα οργανικα Harrison.προτιμουνται βεβαια οι σποροι σε μικρες ποσοτητες και τα λαχανικα-φρουτα.νομιζω οτι τωρα πια ξεμπερδευτηκα επιτελους :: 
θα εχω ομως ενα προβλημα.τα ringneck, και ιδιαιτερα ο αρσενικος, δεν τρωνε σπορους καθολου.οποτε τους βαζω ο αρσενικος ουτε που ασχολειται ενω η θηλυκια ισα ισα που δοκιμαζει.σκεφτηκα λοιπον οτι μαλλον πρεπει τα κοκατιλ να παραμεινουν σε σπορους και φρουτα-λαχανικα αλλα για τα ringneck να ψαξω να βρω Harrison συν φυσικα φρουτα-λαχανικα.( :Mad0039:  και επειδη παντα αγχωνομαι μην ξεμεινω απο τροφες εχω ηδη αγορασει 4 κουτια πελλετς.θελω να δω τι θα τα κανω τωρα :Mad0234: )

----------


## jk21

Μαρια οι σποροι δινονται ειτε για να δοθουν διατροφικα καποια στοιχεια στα πουλια ειτε για να μπαινουν στη διαδικασια να του ξεφλουδιζουνε ,κατι που αποτελει μερος της φυσιλογικης καθημερινοτητας τους σαν σποροφαγα ή και σποροφαγα ειδη ! το δευτερο ειναι δυσκολο να αναπληρωθει παρα μονο αν βρεθουν καποιοι εστω απο αυτους αποδεκτοι .το πρωτο εναλλακτικα των pellets θα μπορουσε να αναπληρωθει με μια αυγοτροφη σαν και αυτη  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ιθαγενή  χωρις τη χρηση φυσικα του σαλιγκαριου οπως και με χρηση λιγοτερου λαδιου σε ειδη οπως οι μικροι παπαγαλοι που εχουν εντονα αμυλουχα διατροφη .ακομα και με λιγοτερους κροκους αν δεν βρισκομαστε σε περιοδο προετοιμασιας για αναπαραγωγη .δνω την αυγοτροφη αυτη σαν προταση γιατι δεν εχει μονο σιταλευρο αλλα και αλευρι βρωμης και αμαρανθου που συνεργατικα δημιουργουν ακομα και χωρις την χρηση αυγου (θα μπορουσε να ειχε και μονο νερο  και ελαχιστου ασπραδιου αντι πληρους αυγου  αν μιλουσαμε για χρηση σε παχουλο πουλι ) ενα πληρες διατροφικα γευμα .η βρωμη και ο αμαρανθος ή και η κινοα  ειναι κατα πολυ ανωτερο σε μεθειονινη ,λυσινη ,αργινινη απο τα ειδη μιλλετ ,αλλα και το σιταρι και ο καναρινοσπορος ειναι τελεια πηγη τρυπτοφανης .ο καταλληλος συνδιασμος λαδιων με επιλογη καποιων που να εχουν ισορροπια στο λογο 2 προ1 ως προς τα ω3 και ω6 λιπαρα οξεα  ,κανει το τελικο παρασκευασμα οτι καλυτερο .ειναι δοκιμασμενο και σε παπαγαλους και μου το εχουν πει οτι ειναι πολυ αποδεκτο ενω γινεται ακομα καλυτερο αν αναμιχθει με ελαχιστα βρασμενη κινοα ή με κουσκους που εχει απορροφησει τυχον συνθετικα (πολυβιταμινες )  ή και φυσικα συμπληρωματα (σπιρουλινα ,γυρη ) και δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτα απο τα επισης ενισχυμενα αφυδατωμενα pellets ( που εχουν αναγκη αυτης της προσθεσης ουσιων συνθετικων λογω χασιμου των φυσικων τους κατα την αφυδατωση )

----------


## jk21

Μαρια οι σποροι δινονται ειτε για να δοθουν διατροφικα καποια στοιχεια στα πουλια ειτε για να μπαινουν στη διαδικασια να του ξεφλουδιζουνε ,κατι που αποτελει μερος της φυσιλογικης καθημερινοτητας τους σαν σποροφαγα ή και σποροφαγα ειδη ! το δευτερο ειναι δυσκολο να αναπληρωθει παρα μονο αν βρεθουν καποιοι εστω απο αυτους αποδεκτοι .το πρωτο εναλλακτικα των pellets θα μπορουσε να αναπληρωθει με μια αυγοτροφη σαν και αυτη


http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?29502-Αυγοτροφή-για-καρδερίνες-εκτροφής-και-άλλα-ιθαγενή

χωρις τη χρηση φυσικα του σαλιγκαριου οπως και με χρηση λιγοτερου λαδιου σε ειδη οπως οι μικροι παπαγαλοι που εχουν εντονα αμυλουχα διατροφη .ακομα και με λιγοτερους κροκους αν δεν βρισκομαστε σε περιοδο προετοιμασιας για αναπαραγωγη .δνω την αυγοτροφη αυτη σαν προταση γιατι δεν εχει μονο σιταλευρο αλλα και αλευρι βρωμης και αμαρανθου που συνεργατικα δημιουργουν ακομα και χωρις την χρηση αυγου (θα μπορουσε να ειχε και μονο νερο&nbsp; και ελαχιστου ασπραδιου αντι&nbsp;πληρους αυγου &nbsp;αν μιλουσαμε για χρηση σε παχουλο πουλι ) ενα πληρες διατροφικα γευμα .η βρωμη και ο αμαρανθος ή και η κινοα &nbsp;ειναι κατα πολυ ανωτερο σε μεθειονινη ,λυσινη ,αργινινη απο τα ειδη μιλλετ ,αλλα και το σιταρι και ο καναρινοσπορος ειναι τελεια πηγη τρυπτοφανης .ο καταλληλος συνδιασμος λαδιων με επιλογη καποιων που να εχουν ισορροπια στο λογο 2 προ1 ως προς τα ω3 και ω6 λιπαρα οξεα&nbsp; ,κανει το τελικο παρασκευασμα οτι καλυτερο .ειναι δοκιμασμενο και σε παπαγαλους και μου το εχουν πει οτι ειναι πολυ αποδεκτο ενω γινεται ακομα καλυτερο αν αναμιχθει με ελαχιστα βρασμενη κινοα ή με κουσκους
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...υς-κους

που εχει απορροφησει τυχον συνθετικα (πολυβιταμινες ) ή και φυσικα συμπληρωματα (σπιρουλινα ,γυρη ) και δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τιποτα απο τα επισης ενισχυμενα αφυδατωμενα pellets ( που εχουν αναγκη αυτης της προσθεσης ουσιων συνθετικων λογω χασιμου των φυσικων τους κατα την αφυδατωση )

----------


## mariakappa

εχω φτιαξει αυγοτροφη με μια συνταγη που ειχες δωσει στο φορουμ αλλα δεν ασχοληθηκαν και δεν την ξαναφτιαξα αλλα εκανα λαθος.θα τα πιεσω τωρα γιατι δεν βλεπω απο μονα τους να κανουν σωστες επιλογες.
επισης εφτιαξα και ζυμαρικα για παπαγαλους που τους αρεσαν.απλα για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ολα αυτα ειναι δυσκολα να γινουν τις καθημερινες.αλλα θα προσπαθησω να ρυθμισω καλυτερα τον χρονο μου.

----------


## jk21

αν ασχοληθηκαν και δεν τους αρεσε τοτε ισως πρεπει να παιξεις με την προσθηκη κινοας ή κουσκους λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο που θα την κανει περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο αφρατη (και πιο θρεπτικη ισως ) .αν δεν ασχοληθηκαν προφανως ειχαν κατι αλλο που ειχαν συνηθισει και τους αρεσει παραλληλα διαθεσιμο .πιστευω οτι θα τα καταφερεις και επειδη ειμαστε και κοντα θα το συζητησουμε απο κοντα αναλυτικα τι και πως

----------


## Oneiropagida

Δηλαδή Δημήτρη η ένστασή σου είναι στην χρήση των pellets ως βασική τροφή ή γενικά ότι δεν πρέπει να τα χρησιμοποιούμε????

----------


## jk21

η χρηση τους σε μικρη ποσοτητα και κατα προτιμηση βιολογικα (πολυ σημαντικο αυτο ) νομιζω εχει να δωσει θετικα σε πουλια που δεν τρεφονται με ποικιλια φρεσκων τροφων εξαιτιας δικων τους επιλογων και οχι αφεντικων που βαριουνται να τους τις προμηθευσουν .θα σου γραψω λιγο πιο αναλυτικα αργοτερα οταν γυρισω σπιτι

----------


## panos70

Εδω σε λιγα χρονια κι εμας Φανη θα μας κανουν να τρωμε pellets σε διαφορες γευσεις

----------


## kaveiros

Συμφωνώ πάρα πολύ με τον Παναγιώτη και επειδή αρκετό καιρό εκφράζω τις ανησυχίες μου για τα pellets αν και στην αρχή δοκίμασα κι εγώ να τα σερβίρω στα πουλιά μου, θα σας γράψω τώρα τι ακριβώς σκέφτομαι κι ας με πείτε λαϊκιστή και υπερβολικό :: 
-Τα pellets για τα πουλιά όπως και οι ανάλογες τροφές για άλλα κατοικίδια όπως σκύλους γάτες κτλ, είναι μόδα γιατί δεν λερώνουν, συμφέρουν και βγάζουν τους ανθρώπους απο κόπο όπως καθάρισμα, αναζήτηση ποικιλίας τροφών κτλ. Προφανώς τα πέλετς δημιουργήθηκαν για να θρέψουν πουλιά που έχουν δυσκολίες χώνεψης όπως π.χ η Χρύσα της Μαρίας. Σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις εννοείται ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλές εναλλακτικές. 
-Οποιαδήποτε τροφή ψήνεται όπως ψήνονται τα διάφορα bars δημητριακών για ανθρώπους αλλά και τα pellets, χάνει σημαντικά θρεπτικά συστατικά 
-H τεχνολογία τροφίμων έχει προχωρήσει τόσο που μπορεί να διογκώσει μάζες τροφίμων αυξάνοντας την ποσότητα τους. Για παράδειγμα είναι γνωστό ότι σε διάφορα προϊόντα με κιμά, χρησιμοποιείται κολλαγόνο για διόγκωση του προϊόντος. Μπορεί κανείς να είναι σίγουρος ότι στα πελετς δε συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο? Οι εταιρείες είναι επιχειρήσεις και οι επιχειρήσεις θέλουν κέρδος. Εφόσον κανείς δε μπορεί να δει τι ακριβώς έχει μέσα ένα πέλετ....πολλά μπορεί να συμβούν...
- Το οτι πτηνίατροι και κτηνίατροι συστήνουν τέτοιες τροφές δε μου λέει απολύτως τίποτα. Δεκάδες γιατροί για ανθρώπους συστήνουν και βιταμίνες γιατί πολύ απλά συνεργάζονται με τις εταιρείες που τις παράγουν. Το ίδιο και με φάρμακα κτλ κτλ κτλ...
- Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει ζωντανός οργανισμός που να απολαμβάνει να τρώει κάθε μέρα το ίδιο και το ίδιο και το ίδιο...και το ίδιο

----------


## jk21

ΦΑΝΗ   το αν πρεπει καποιος να δινει pellets και ποσα σαν ποσοστο στην ημερησια διατροφη ,ειναι πολυ σχετικο 

αν μιλαμε για εκτροφεις πολλων πουλιων επαγγελματιες που ο σκοπος του ειναι να φυγουν τα πουλια απλα εκεινη τη στιγμη υγειη απο τα χερια τους ,ενω συγχρονως να εχουν το χρονο με τα λιγοτερα εργατικα χερια (αρα μεγαλυτερο κερδος ) να τα εκθρεψουν ,ειναι λογικο οτι επειδη δεν μπορουν να ετοιμαζουν ενα φυσικο διαιτολογιο για ολα αυτα και να ελεγχουν τι θα φανε και ποσο ,σαφως απο το να δινουν οτι να ναι ειναι προτιμοτερη η παροχη pellets που γινεται γρηγορα ,δεν χαλανε (απο μικροβια ) ευκολα ασχετα αν μειωνεται η αξια τους θρεπτικα οσο εκτειθινται στον αερα  και σου παρεχουν σε μορφη τροφης ετοιμης συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια συνθετικων συμπληρωματων που εχουν προστεθει κατα την παρασκευη τους (που καποια απο αυτα ειδικα οι λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες και τα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα συντομα μετα το ανοιγμα χανουν την αξια τους βεβαια )

αν μιλαμε για πουλια ανθρωπων που ο αριθμος τους αλλα και η προσωπικοτητα των ιδιοκτητων τους ,κανουν δεδομενη την προσεκτικη παρακολουθηση της διατροφης τους και της συμπεριφορας τους απεναντι σε αυτην τοτε τα pellets ειναι σχεδον αχρειαστα .Ενας ανθρωπος που καθεται και παρεχει καθημερινα  φυσικες φρεσκες τροφες ,ενω παραλληλα συχνα πυκνα δινει και διατροφικα συμπληρωματα ειτε συνθετικα (πολυβιταμινες ) ειτε φυσικα μεσω αυγοτροφης ή προιοντων οπως ζυμαρικων φτιαγμενων απο εκεινον (σπιρουλινα ,μαγια ανετα μπορουν να προστεθουν αλλα και καθαρη πρωτεινη αυγου που πουλανε σε καταστηματα με βοτανα μπαχαρικα και ειδη πρωτων υλων ζαχαροπλαστικης ) δεν πρεπει να ανησυχει για την υγεια των πουλιων λογω διατροφικων ελλειψεων .αρκει να φροντιζει να μαθει ισως καποιες ιδιαιτεροτητες οπως την αυξημενη αναγκη σε βιτ α καποιων λευκων  ( ή με λευκο χρωματισμο εν μερει ) ειδων και την επιδραση της στην υγεια αν λειψει απο τον οργανισμο.ομως οπως και στα παιδια μας σε μικρες ποσοτητες δινουμε καποια σνακ ή δινουμε καποια συμπήρωματα διατροφης αντιστοιχα (πχ δημητριακα σε μορφη αντιστοιχη των pellets ενισχυμενα με βιταμινες  (ειδικα αν εχουμε προσπαθησει ανεπιτυχως να τα κανουμε να τρωνε πιο υγιεινα ) ,ετσι και στα πουλια μας σαν ενισχυση ειτε σαν απλη επιβραβευση κατα την εκπαιδευση μπορουμε να παρεχουμε .οι  επιφυλαξεις μου και τα στοιχεια που παρεθεσα στο αρχικο ποστ δειχνουν κατι αλλα δεν παει να πει οτι ολα τα pellets ειναι επικινδυνα .ισως υπερτιμημενα ολα ,ισως αχρειαστα στο βαθμο που προσφερονται απο πολλους αλλα οχι παντα επικινδυνα .βραχυπροθεσμα τουλαχιστον .ομως οπως ειπε και ο ΑΝΔΡΕΑς ετσι και εγω δεν εμπιστευομαι τις εταιριες που εχουν σκοπο το κερδος οταν ειδικα στο θεμα των ζωοτροφων καθε τοσο εχουμε διαφορα που βγαινουν στη φορα .αλλα ακομα και οκ να ειναι οι πρωτες υλες δεν ξερω αν γνωριζετε οτι για ζωοτροφες ,η εισαγωγη και διαθεση μεταλλαγμενων ειδων ειναι δεδομενη και ελευθερη πια στην ευρωπαικη ενωση .ελληνικη εταιρια που πουλαει αλευρο σογιας εξηγει σε δημοσιευση της στην ιστοσελιδα της στην παρουσιαση των προιοντων της οτι παρεχει και συμβατικο και μεταλλαγμενο σογιαλευρο ... η χρηση βιολογικων pellets ειναι για αυτο η καλυτερη διεξοδος .εκεινα τουλαχιστον εχουν καποιο ελεγχο ...ή θα επρεπε να εχουν ή εχουν εστω περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να εχουν ελεγχθει για το τι πρωτες υλες χρησιμοποιουν

----------


## oasis

τα πελετς ειναι η ευκολη λυση για τον εκτροφεα και τον χομπυστα. απο μια τροφη και μονο παιρνει απο τα λεγομενα τους ολα τα θρεπτικα συστατικα που χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος του πουλιου. δεν γνωριζω μακροπροθεσμα τι μπορει να προκυψει στην υγεια του πουλιου ( φαντασου ενας μακαω να τρωει 60 χρονια πελετς). σιγουρα δεν μπορουμε να αντικαταστησουμε την τροφη που τρωει το πουλι στην φυση. μπορουμε να δινουμε ομως σχεδον ολα τα φρουτα που εχουμε στην διαθεση μας,λαχανικα,σπορους και σε ορισμενα ειδη και κοτοπουλο. μια τετοια διατροφη θεωρηται (χρονια τωρα) πληρης και δεν υπαρχει η αναγκη για πελετς. η φυση προνοει για ολα τα πλασματα του θεου. στον αμαζονιο για παραδειγμα οι παπαγαλοι επισκεπτονται ενα μερος με χωμα πλουσιο σε αργιλο και τρωνε το χωμα γιατι ο αργιλος εξουδετερωνει τα οξεα των φρουτων στο στομαχι του πουλιου που ειναι επικινδυνα. εμεις αν του δινουμε συνεχεια φρουτα πως θα εξουδετερωθουν τα οξεα αυτα??? σηκωνει πολυ συζητηση η διατροφη των πτηνων και δεν μπορεις να καταληξεις καπου χωρις να υπαρχουν και οι αντιθετες γνωμες. προσωπικα ,θεωρω οτι συνδυασμος απο *οργανικα* πελετς ,φρουτα, λαχανικα, οσπρια,καθαρο νερο (αποχλωριωμενο αν ειναι δυνατον)  ,μπανιο και καποια διαστηματα της ημερας να ειναι εξω στον ηλιο ειναι οτι καλυτερο μπορω να προσφερω σε εναν παπαγαλο.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> ...στον αμαζονιο για παραδειγμα οι παπαγαλοι επισκεπτονται ενα μερος με χωμα πλουσιο σε αργιλο και τρωνε το χωμα γιατι ο αργιλος εξουδετερωνει τα οξεα των φρουτων στο στομαχι του πουλιου που ειναι επικινδυνα. εμεις αν του δινουμε συνεχεια φρουτα πως θα εξουδετερωθουν τα οξεα αυτα??? ....


Η προταση αυτη δεν ειναι διατυπωμενη σωστα. Ο πηλος που τρωνε οι αγριοι παπαγαλοι στον αμαζονιο περιεχει καποια μεταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεια τα οποια δεσμευουν τα αλκαλοειδη ή αλλες τοξικες ενωσεις που μπαινουν στο σωμα των πτηνων. Αυτες μπορει να περιεχονται στους πολυ αγουρους καρπους-φρουτα ή σε καρπους που κατα τ'αλλα ειναι ακαταλληλη τροφη για τους παπαγαλους. Δεν εχει να κανει με τα οξεα, εξαλλου τα φρουτα που μπαινουν στα σπιτια μας ειναι ωριμα και ολοι εχουμε ελεγξει τις λιστες που κυκλοφορουν με τα επιβλαβη.

----------


## jk21

και επειδη σας αρεσει το διαβασμα ,διαβαστε μερικα <<  ωραια >>

http://caiquecrazy.com/health/additives-in-pellets

http://www.fluffies.org/en/parrot-an...nts-vt218.html

αλλα και μια αναλυτικη παρουσιαση για το πως και με τι γινονται οι ζωοτροφες

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359


αααααα και τωρα που το θυμηθηκα ... στην εκθεση του ελκε  (αμαν ...ξεχασα να ανεβασω τις φωτο!!!! )  πηραμε στα χερια μας με τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ γνωστοτατο ιδιατερα διαφημιζομενο την τελευταια χρονια  συμπληρωμα διατροφης να δουμε τα συστατικα ..... οπως μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει και ο Δημητρης  στα συστατικα ανεφερε και   ::  ...fish (νομιζω fish meal ή κατι τετοιο ..) .διαφημιζεται μαλιστα για τις <<φυτικης >> προελευσης πρωτεινες του ..... 

με λιγα λογια : προσεχουμε τι αγοραζουμε .διαβαζουμε τα συστατικα του και ψαχνουμε το τι και πως αν καποια απο αυτα μας φαινονται παραξενα

----------


## mitsman

> αααααα και τωρα που το θυμηθηκα ... στην εκθεση του ελκε   πηραμε στα χερια μας με τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ γνωστοτατο ιδιατερα διαφημιζομενο την τελευταια χρονια  συμπληρωμα διατροφης να δουμε τα συστατικα ..... οπως μπορει να επιβεβαιωσει και ο Δημητρης  στα συστατικα ανεφερε και   ...fish (νομιζω fish meal ή κατι τετοιο ..) .διαφημιζεται μαλιστα για τις <<φυτικης >> προελευσης πρωτεινες του .....


ετριβα τα ματια μου... κι ομως......

----------


## jk21

και επειδη ξερω οτι δινετε σημασια στη γνωμη καποιων σημαντικων ανθρωπων στο χωρο της παγκοσμιας εκτροφης ψιττακοειδων ,εδω θα βρειτε την ξεκαθαρη θεση της για το γιατι το πραγματικο φαγητο υπερτερει των pellets ,και πιο κατω για τα σακχαρα που περιεχουν οι ετοιμες τροφες για τα πτηνα μας 

 Alicia McWatters

http://www.africangreys.com/articles...on/pellets.htm
Why Food Is Better Than Pellets
By Alicia McWatters, Ph.D.


Refined Sugar: Is It In Your Bird’s Diet?
By Alicia McWatters, Ph.D.C.N.C.
http://www.africangreys.com/articles...finedsugar.htm

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Στο ποστ 6 κάποια ρικνεκ αρνούνται να φάνε πλέον σπόρους, άρα η ποσοστιαία προσαρμογή σε πέλλετ για σποροφάγα η φρουτοκαρποφάγα πτηνά είναι γεγονός  ,
με όποιες καταστρεπτικές συνέπειες για την υγεία αυτών των πουλιών,εφ όσον σιτίζονται 100% με πέλλετ.
Το μαρκετινκ των τροφών για ζώα συντροφιάς , κέρδισε μια μάχη, τα θύματα από την μάχη αυτή θα τα συντηρήσει  στην ζωή το μαρκετινκ των φαρμάκων για ζώα συντροφιάς.
Ίσως θα έπρεπε η Μαρία να σκεφτεί την αντίστροφη προσαρμογή σε σπόρους για αυτά τα πουλιά!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και για να σε προλάβω Δημήτρη,
μην συνδέσεις το βαμ με όλα αυτά προς το παρόν, γιατί κανείς δεν αναφέρει,η προσπαθεί να πείσει ότι ταΐζοντας μόνων και σκέτο βαμ θα έχει καλύτερα αποτελέσματα η εκτροφή σας , όπως έκαναν οι μεγάλες φίρμες.
Μπορεί η αφετηρία να είναι ίδια , αλλά ο στόχος είναι άλλος.

----------


## jk21

Νικο τα pellet τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα τους παπαγαλους ,κατασκευαζονται με προσθηκη συνθετικων θρεπτικων στοιχειων για να μπορουν θεωρητικα να καλυψουν πληρως την διατροφη του παπαγαλου ,ωστε σταδιακα να γυρισει σε μια αποκλειστικη σε αυτα διαιτα .τα vam pellets τουλαχιστον οσο αφορα αυτο που εννοει σαν τετοιο προιον γνωστη εταιρια διατροφης που τα εχει εισαγει στην premium σειρα σπορων που εχει για τα διαφορα ειδη πτηνων σαν προσθηκη στα μιγματα σπορων και οχι σαν αποκλειστικη διαιτα .αυτο δεν αποκλειει οτι η βαση των προιοντων αυτων ,δεν ειναι παρομοια με τα υπολοιπα pellets .ουτε το επιβεβαιωνει .ουτε οι οποιες αναφορες του διεθνη οργανισμου που εχω παραπεμψει στο αρχικο ποστ ,ισχυουν για ολες τις εταιριες του χωρου .μπορει και για την συγκεκριμενη ,μπορει και οχι .το θεμα μου δεν ειναι το καθε προιον , που εφοσον τα κρατη κανουν σωστα τη δουλεια των ελεγχων που πρεπει να κανουν ,γνωριζουν για το καθενα ... ( την κανουν ; ) .το θεμα μου ειναι οι ευρυτεροι πιθανοι κινδυνοι αλλα και η εναντιωση μου στην αλλαγη της φυσικης διατροφης των πουλιων σε κατι καθαρα ξενο ,για να λυθει το προβλημα της μειωμενης ποιοτητας της ,παρα η προσπαθεια για εμπλουτισμο της φυσικης διατροφης

----------


## kaveiros

Δημητρη μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες σε διαφορα πελλετς που κυκλοφορουν τα δικα μου συμπερασματα ειναι τα εξης. Τα πελλετς με μετρο μπορουν να βοηθησουν σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις.  Π.χ στο ρινγκνεκ μου που του ειχαν κοψει τα φτερα και ενα χρονο περιμενα να βγουν...δε ξερω κατα ποσο τυχαιο ειναι, οταν αρχισε να τρωει πελλετς συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας...μεσα σε ενα μηνα εκανε πτησεις κανονικες, η προοδος στο μεγαλωμα του φτερωματος ηταν θεαματικη ενω μολις ολοκληρωθηςκε το φτερωμα, αρχισε να απορριπτει μονη της τα πελλετς ξανα και να τρωει το μειγμα σπορων. Τωρα προσφερω λιγα πελλετς μερα παρα μερα και απο αυτα τα λιγα τρωει που και που ελαχιστα. Με την περιπτωση του κοκου που τον πηρα μολις απογαλακτιστηκε, διαλεξε μονος του πελλετς και οχι σπορους , γνωστης εταιρειας, τα ετρωγε καθημερινα με ορεξη. Μολις αναπτυχθηκε πληρως ο χρωματισμος του ( επισης πολυ γρηγορα) σταματησε μονος του να τρωει πελλετς και αρχισε να τρωει σπορους! Νομιζω λοιπον και φυσικα δεν ει αι επιστημονικο συμπερασμα αυτο, καθαρα προσωπικο, οτι με μετρο σε καποιες περιοδους που χρειαζονται ενισχυση τα πουλια , ειναι οκ. Και απ οτι μπορω να υποθεσω, ξερουν μονα τους τι πρεπει να φανε εφοσον εχουν επιλογες. Ενα αλλο που θελω να αναφερω ειναι για τα πελλετς γνωστης ευρωπαϊκης εταιρειας που προσφατα διαβαζοντας τα συστατικα στο κουτι παρατηρησα οτι περιειχαν μεσα και φυστικια. Τα φυστικια δεν ειναι η καλυτερη τροφη για τους παπαγαλους , ως λιχουδια ειναι οκ, οχι ομως για μονιμη χρηση και ειναι αγνωστο τι ποσοτητα φυστικιου περιειχαν τα πελλετς αυτα. Επισης για καποια ειδη παπαγαλων ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι τα φυστικια μπορουν να προκαλουν ζημια σε καποιο νευρο π.χ στις κονουρες η καταναλωση φυστικιωμ εχει παρατηρηθει οτι αυξανει τις κραυγες τους καθως ερεθιζει ενα νευρο του εγκεφαλου.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ τα pellets ως συμπληρωμα στη διατροφη ενος πουλιου δεν με βρισκουν αντιθετο .με βρισκουν αν προτεινονται σαν βασικη τροφη των πουλιων  .το ιδιο προτεινει και η  Alicia McWatters . το θεμα ειναι ακομα και σε μικρα ποσοστα συμπληρωματικα υπο ειδικες συνθηκες ( αναγκη για διατροφικη ενισχυση πχ σε πουλια που εχουν μεγαλωσει σε εκτροφεια με αυτο τον τροπο και σε κανονικη διαιτα υποσιτιζονται  )  να εξασφαλιζεται οτι οι πρωτες υλες τους ειναι οκ .δυστυχως δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος οτι συμβαινει σε ολες τις εταιριες .τα στοιχεια του fao αυτο δειχνουν .απο κει και περα αυτο που λες αν αντι των pellets εδινες ενα πληρες πολυβιταμινουχο με αμινοξεα και αν δεν ειχε μεσα του κυστεινη και προσθηκη γυρης που την περιεχει ,πιστευω θα το πετυχαινες .τωρα για το χρωματισμο των πουλιων ... οπως θα βλεπεις σε αυτα που εχεις ,δεν ειναι χωρις χρωμα ουτε με το φυσικο της πρωτης υλης (των δημητριακων ) αλλα προσθετο ... αυτο ειναι που ισως βοηθα τα φτερα στον οποιο χρωματισμο εχουν .

ξανατονιζω οτι ενα διαιτολογια με 10 % το πολυ pellets δεν νομιζω να μπορει να βλαψει τα πουλια .μην αμελειται ομως την βασικη φυσικη διατροφη !

----------


## kaveiros

Δε διαφωνω Δημητρη, μια σημειωση μονο, πολυβιταμινη χρησιμοποιω συγκεκριμενης εταιρειας που θεωρειται φημισμενη και προσφατα μιας και ο Ντινος περναει πτερορροια χρησιμοποιω στο αυγο προσθηκη σκετης βιταμινης Α επισης γνωστης εταιρειας. Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι ικανοποιημενος. Η πτερορροια του Ντινου εχει κρατησει πολυ περισσοτερο απ οτι την προηγουμενη φορα και δε βλεπω γρηγορη βελτιωση. Σ αυτο βεβαια δεν μπορω να κατηγορησω τα σκευασματα οτι δεν ειναι καλα ομως εχει να κανει και με το ποσο θα καταναλωσουν απο το νερο και το αυγο. Αντιθετως στα πελλετς οταν τα τρωνε με ορεξη, οι βιταμινες υποθετω οτι απορροφουνται σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο. Αν ο Ντινος ετρωγε πελλετς, αυτη την περιοδο δε θα δισταζα να του δωσω καθημερινα για λιγες μερες. Μονιμα παντως δε θα εδινα σαν βασικη τροφη οπως λες κι εσυ.

----------


## jk21

Oρμωμενος απο το ποστ του Νικου στο θεμα αυτο  *Budgie : Περιεργες κουτσουλιες!*

θελησα να ξεκαθαρισω τη θεση μου ,πανω στη διατροφη πληρως ή εν μερει με pellets και ανεφερα οτι θα το κανω στο παρον thread που ειχα ξεκινησει παλιοτερα .Οταν ανοιξα λοιπον το παρον ,ειδα οτι στην ουσια ημουν ηδη ξεκαθαρος σε οποιον το ειχε διαβασει .Συνοψιζω λοιπον για οποιον δεν το ειχε κανει και δεν ειναι και πολυ ορεξατος να διαβαζει καποιο θεμα απο την αρχη 


pellet ....

για να εχουμε μια σαφη εικονα για τη χρηση τους ,πρεπει να τα εξετασουμε απο δυο παραμετρους 


Καλυπτουν οπως λενε οι εταιριες που τα διαθετους και καποιοι γιατροι που στηριζουν την παροχη τους ως ενα μερος του διαιτολογιου;


Εχουν την ποιοτητα υλικων ,που θα τα καταστησει εκτος απο πιο πληρη τροφη και πιο υγιεινη ,αν οχι απο λαχανικα και φρουτα ,εστω απο τους σπορους; 


ας δουμε την πρωτη παραμετρο 


ειναι λεει ,κατασκευασμενα για να καλυπτουν πληρως τις αναγκες των πουλιων .Πραγματι σε καποιες εταιριες θα δουμε να υπαρχουν διαφορετικα pellets ανα περιοδο του χρονου ,με διαφορετικες θρεπτικες αναγκες και διαφορετικα pellet σε συσταση ανα ειδη πουλιων .Ειναι σε ολες τις εταιριες ετσι ; 

τοτε γιατι σε μια απο τις πιο γνωστες εταιριες ολα τα pellet εχουν πρωτεινη 14 % και λιπαρα 10 % ;

http://www.zupreem.com/products/nutblend
Ground corn, Soybean meal, Ground wheat, Wheat germ meal, Sugar, Vegetable oil


ειναι σε ολα τα ειδη , ιδιες οι αναγκες και σε καθε εποχη; αν τα pellet αποτελουν ολοκληρωμενη διατροφη ,γιατι δεν εχει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια pellet για ολες τις περιοδους πχ την αναπαραγωγη  ή την πτεροροια που οι αναγκες ειναι μεγαλυτερες; Γιατι σε ολα σχεδον τα pellet  η βαση ειναι η ιδια ; εχουν ολα τις ιδιες διατροφικες συνηθειες; γιατι καλαμποκι και σογια σαν βαση ; αντε η σογια εχει υψηλη πρωτεινη ... το καλαμποκι εχει τη μικροτερη απο τα δημητριακα ... με ποια τελως παντων λογικη εγινε αυτη η επιλογη; δεν μπορω να ξερω την προελευση τους ,απλα επισημαινω οτι οι μεγαλυτερες μεταλλαγμενες καλλιεργειες στον κοσμο ,ειναι σε σογια ,καλαμποκι και ελαιοκραμβη .Να επισημανω επισης οτι ενω οι γιατροι λενε οχι στη ζαχαρη ,οι ιδιοι γιατροι λενε ναι στα pellet που την ενπεριεχουν ....  Οι ιδιοι γιατροι , επειδη ξερουν πολυ καλα ,οτι ελαχιστα πουλια θα φανε μονο pellet , στηριζουν διαιτες που τα pellet ξαφνικα αποτελουν ενα 25 % μονο του διαιτολογιου ,με αλλο ενα 25 % σπορους και 50 % χορταρικα και φρουτα .Ερωτω .... τα υπολοιπα εχουν την ιδια πρωτεινη και λιπαρα με τα pellet ; αν ναι τοτε ποια η αναγκη των pellet; αν οχι ,με την αναμιξη στο διαιτολογιο δεν αλλαζου τα τελικα ποσοστα βασικων διατροφικων συστατικων; 

ας παμε ομως και σε εταιρια με διαφορετικη πολιτικη και παροχη στο κοινο pellets για διαφορα ειδη .Στο ποστ 13 εδω δινω το παραδειγμα της versele 

*Pellets στη διατροφή του παπαγάλου?*


απο τη μια βλεπουμε μια διατροφικη συσταση στα  pellet και απο την αλλη διαφορετικη συσταση σε ενα μιγμα premium οπως το παρουσιαζει ,στο οποιο στους σπορους ,εχουν προστεθει vam pellets για να καλυψουν τα μειον των σπορων .Τελικα ποια απο τα δυο προιοντα ειναι σωστο και ποιο λαθος; Eγω δεν ειμαι διατροφολογος για να γνωριζω το σωστο ,αλλα οι εταιριες τι λενε στους γιατρους και σε ολους οσους στηριζουν τα pellets για τα παραπανω ; πως τους πειθουν ωστε καποιοι να στηριζουν ευρυτερα τα pellet ανεξαρτητως σκευασματος και εταιριας; γιατι αφου τα pellet ειναι πληρη διατροφη ,συνιστουν και χορταρικα και σπορους αρκετοι απο αυτους; τι διαφορα εχουν τα pellet απο σκευασματα αυγοτροφων ή μπισκοτοτροφων χωρις αυγο ,των ιδιων εταιριων ,που εχουν μια παραπλησια συσταση ,γιατι υπαρχουν και αυτα ... 

και τελος ,γιατι δεν εχουν ολες οι εταιριες pellet συγκεκριμενες στανταρ διατροφικες συστασεις στα pellet τους ; αν αυτα στηριζονται σε δεδομενα επιστημονικης ερευνας οπως διατεινονται ,γιατι ειναι διαφορετικα; το αν ειναι ιδια ή οχι ,αν κανετε ενα ζαπινγκ στις εταιριες ,μπορειτε να το διαπιστωσετε και μονοι σας 

Να πω την γνωμη μου; την εχω αναφερει ξανα και την συνοψιζω .Με τις οποιες επιφυλαξεις μου για τις πρωτες υλες τους , που θα διατυπωθουν στη συνεχεια ,αν θεωρητικα εχουμε να κανουμε με ποιοτικα υλικα ,σαφως ειδικα σε πουλια που δεν μπορουμε ,οχι απο ελλειψη ενδιαφεροντος και παροχης χρονου σε αυτο ,αλλα σε επιμονη αντιδραση των πουλιων ,να εισαγαγουμε χορταρικα και αλλες πηγες βιταμινων ή και πρωτεινων (πχ αυγο ) στα πουλια μας ,σαφως και πρεπει να δωσουμε ειτε καποιο ετοιμο σκευασμα αυγοτροφης (αν αποτυχαινουν τα σπιτικα ) ειτε pellet ,για να συμπληρωθουν οι αναγκες του και να μην οδηγηθει σε αβιταμινωσεις και υποσιτισμο .Μη χειρον ,βελτιστον ! Αν ομως το μπορουμε ,τοτε η συμπληρωση των ελλειψεων μιας διαιτας μονο με σπορους ,μπορει ανετα να καλυφθει και στο φορουμ υπαρχουν και σπιτικες συνταγες ζυμαρικων με χορταρικα ,για εμμεση παροχη τους και συνταγες αυγοτροφων αρκετα προσεγμενες .Ειμαι καθετα αντιθετος ομως σε ενα διαιτολογιο που αντικαθιστα τον πλουραλισμο  τροφων ,με καλαμποκαλευρο και σογια ,που και τα δυο δεν εχουν σχεση με την φυσικη διατροφη των πουλιων .Δεν μπορω επισης να δεχθω ,οτι οι βιταμινες Β ενος ετοιμου σκευασματος και η βιταμινη Α ,οσο και η αλλη λιποδιαλυτη βιτ Ε , δεν μειωνονται με το ανοιγμα των συσκευασιων και την επαφη τους με τον αερα .Δεν μπορω να δεχθω ως πληρη διατροφη ,διαιτες που δεν ειναι ξεχωρες για πουλια που ζουνε υπο παρουσια ηλιακου φωτος και πουλια εσωτερικου χωρου; εχουν τις ιδιες αναγκες σε βιτ D ; Δεν μπορω να δεχθω ως πληρη διατροφη προιον που δεν διευκρινιζει αν ειναι για πουλια που κινουνται σε ενα κλουβακι και πουλια που κινουνται και πετουν εστω και λιγο σε ενα σπιτι .Εχουν τις ιδιες αναγκες; 




Ας παμε τωρα στην ποιοτητα των πρωτων υλων .Εγω δεν ειμαι μεσα στα εργοστασια των εταιριων να ξερω τα υλικα τους .Μπορει να βαζουν τα καλυτερα .Μπορει σε ζωα που τρεφονται ανθρωποι  να υπαρχουν σκανδαλα με αλφατοξινες 

http://www.allaboutfeed.net/Process-...feed-1196477W/

http://www.food.gov.uk/policy-advice.../#.Us0IkNJdVIE

ακομα και σε ανθρωπινες τροφες και σε τροφες πουλιων που δεν τρεφεται ο ανθρωπος (τα πουλια συντροφιας ) οι εταιριες να ειναι ενταξει και να σεβονται την υπαρξη τους .... να πετανε πχ τα μουχλιασμενα αλευρα απο τα σιλο τους ή και πριν απο αυτες ,να τα πετανε οι αγροτες και να μην τα αναεπεξεργαζονται , να πετανε τα χαλασμενα αυγα και τα σπασμενα και τα μολυσμενα με σαλμονελλα και να μην τα αφυδατωνουνε .... να πετιουνται απο τις μπισκοτοβιομηχανιες τα σπασμενα μπισκοτα και το υπολοιπο των καδων παρασκευης του μιγματος και να μην ανακυκλωνονται παρεχομενα σε εταιριες ζωοτροφων .Γιατι να μην συμβαινει αυτο ,αφου και οι εταιριες θελουν να εχουν ποιοτικα προιοντα για να εχουν αυξημενη πελατεια και να σεβονται τα πουλια ,τα οποια ειναι η αιτια για να υπαρχουν και αυτες ... 

Αλλα ...

δεν μπορω ομως να μην ανησυχω ,οταν απο τον κατεξοχην υπευθυνο οργανισμο για τη διατροφη και τα αγροτικα προιοντα διαβαζω τα παρακατω :

απο αρθρο του http://www.fao.org/ παγκοσμιου οργανισμου των ηνωμενων εθνων για τα αγροτικα προιοντα και τα τροφιμα




http://www.fao.org/docrep/x5036e/x5036E0b.htm

Mycotoxins may be produced on bay, cereals, pastures, or fodder, or may be present in constituents used *in the manufacture of meals or pelleted animal diets. Some animal diets, especially those containing grain or nuts, may contain several toxigenic species of mould, which may produce a number of mycotoxins having different toxic or pharmacological properties.* *

ESTROGENIC MYCOTOXINS
F-2 Toxin (Zearalenone)
Sources:
Corn/Oats/Barley/Wheat/Sorghum(both fresh and
stored)/Moldy hay/Pelleted commercial feed high moisture corn


*δεν τα υιοθετω .... απλα τα παραθετω και ειναι γραφομενα απο ενα επισημο παγκοσμιο οργανισμο .....


σαφως και τα pellet και οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες ,εχουν συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και αυτη δεν μειωνεται σημαντικα ,ακομα και αν ειναι προιοντα αναεπεξεργασμενων τροφων ,κακης ποιοτητας αυγων ,αλλα και των πιο αγνων αντιστοιχων πρωτων υλων .Σαφως και η πρωτεινη θα μεγαλωσει νεοσσους και ισως αν ειναι και αυξημενη σε σχεση με σπιτικα προιοντα ,θα το κανει και πιο γρηγορα .Ομως οταν ειτε δημοσια ειτε κυριως σε προσωπικες μου επαφες με μελη εδω και αλλου , βλεπω στοματα πουλιων με καντιντιαση ,βλεπω ογκους ανεξηγητους στην κοιλια τους ,βλεπω πρησμενα συκωτια ,χωρις τελικα να υπαρχουν κοκκιδια ,τελικα ολα αυτα σε καποια σκευασματα με ζαχαρη ,σε καποια σκευασματα με μυκοτοξινες ,ισως ακομα και στους σπορους που τρωνε ,να εχουν την αιτια τους .Δεν δημιουργηθηκανε ετσι απο το πουθενα .Απο το που ,ουτε το ξερω ,ουτε μπορω να το αποδειξω ,μπορω ομως να σας ζητω να απαιτειται το καλυτερο και να οδηγειται τις εταιριες σε αφυπνιση και παροχη ποιοτικων προιοντων ,για να μην σας χασουν σαν πελατες .Σε οτι σας προτεινουν να ζητατε εξηγηση .Σε οτι διαβαζετε να ζητατε τεκμηριωση .Μονο ετσι εσεις που δεν εχειτε χρονο για συνταγες και κουζινες ,θα μπορειτε να δινετε με περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες ποιοτικα προιοντα .Αναλογιστειτε μονο ,οτι τα pellet στη συσταση τους (για να σας πεισουν ) εχουν γραμμενα σαν πρωτη υλη αλευρα συνηθως και οχι τα λεγομενα << προιοντα αρτοποιιας >>  των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων .Ειναι μαλιστα και πιο ακριβα ... γιατι; αυτο το γιατι πηγαινει στους χρηστες ετοιμων αυγοτροφων που αποδεχονται τη δικαιολογια των εταιριων για μυστικες συνταγες αυγοτροφων ,που τους υποχρεωνει να μην παρουσιαζουν τα υλικα τους .Αν ισχυει αυτο ,τοτε γιατι στα pellet τα συστατικα ειναι ελευθερα προς παρουσιαση και βλεπουμε τα αλευρα τους ; 

να θυμισω τις οδηγιες της ευρωπαικης ενωσης για τα λεγομενα προιοντα αρτοποιιας και ας σκεφτουμε ολοι τι μπορει να συμβαινει ...  




COMMISSION REGULATION (EU) No 575/2011
of 16 June 2011
on the Catalogue of feed materials
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2011:159:0025:0065:enpdf





13.1.1 Products from the bakery and 
pasta industry
Products obtained during and from the production of bread, 
biscuits, wafers or pasta. They may be dried.
Starch 
Total sugars, calculated as 
sucrose, 
Crude fat, if > 5 %

Προϊόντα αρτοποιίας και
βιομηχανία ζυμαρικών
Προϊόντα που λαμβάνονται κατά τη διάρκεια και από την παραγωγή ψωμιού,
μπισκότα, γκοφρέτες ή ζυμαρικά. Μπορούν να ξηραίνεται.
άμυλο
Ολικών σακχάρων, υπολογίζεται ως
σακχαρόζη,
Ακατέργαστες λιπαρές ουσίες, εφόσον> 5%

http://ec.europa.eu/food/food/animal...0102011_en.pdf
19. Bakery products All bread, cakes, biscuits and pasta products

19. Όλα τα Προϊόντα αρτοποιίας ψωμί, κέικ, μπισκότα και ζυμαρικά

----------


## jk21

η εναλλακτικη προταση μου ,σε οσους θελετε και δεν μπορειτε να πεισετε τους παπαγαλους σας να τρωνε φρεσκες τροφες 

*Βάση αυγοτροφής με δημητριακά , χορταρικά ,λαχανικά και φρούτα*

----------


## kostas 13

καλησπερα σε ολους σας,ειμαι ο κωστας απο τα γιαννενα,και η δουλεια μου ειναι οδηγος ταξι,και το λεω αυτο γιατι μια μερα πηρα  κουρσα μια κυρια απο μια μεγαλη εταιρια του εξωτερικου που εφτιαχνε ζωοτροφες για κοτοπουλα,αλλα και για διαφορα ειδη πτηνων.εδω στα γιαννενα η πτηνοτροφια ειναι πολυ ανεπτυγμενη και ισως η κορυφαια στη χωρα μας.πιανοντας την κουβεντα με την κυρια(την πηγαινοεφερνα 3 μερεσ με το ταξι)και εξηγωντας της την αποροια μου για τη διατροφη του παπαγαλου μου(ζακουδακι)πελετ η  φυσικη διατροφη,η απαντηση της ητανε μονολεκτικη  natural ,δηλαδη φυσικη διατροφη.οποτε για εμενα το θεμα πελετ τελειωσε εκεινη τη στιγμη.

----------

